# Autosmart Training Course



## Mirror Image (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi all just though i'd do a little write up on this. I am currentlly starting my own business, under different circumstances than i would have liked. Orignally planned to save to do everything and not get finance. So i saved a bit but working for a bank i had to jump before i was pushed so im going down the finance route so i had to have a business plan and for that i decided it would look better if i had a certificate to say I was a trained valeter.

I arranged the details with my local rep. I would do the complete guide to valeting at the Autosmart headquarters in Shenstone. It was a 2 day course which would have 5 other people there.

Rather than stay in local accomodation i stayed with relatives in Worcester about 40 miles away. I travelled by train from worcester to Shenstone which took roughly an hour.

The first part of the training course from 9am till lunchtime started by the usual everyone introducing themselves and there background. 3 of the guys there had no previous experience. After introductions we then went onto Health and Safety which was useful as i had never heard of COSHH Sheets. It stands for Control of Substances Hazerdous to Health which as i business i would be legally required to hold for the majoirty of my products. This was something i wasnt aware of.

We then had lunch provided by them, was a range of sandwiches and other thingsa like pork pie, ****tail sausages etc.

After lunch a car was brought up and it was demonstrated there most effective way to do an engine bay which had moderate dirt. There method was spray with g101, wipe to remove dirt then finally spray Finish on it and leave to dry in.

Next was onto the doorshuts, fuel cap and boot check, These were sprayed with TFR and blasted out to remove the worst of the dirt.

Wheels were then sprayed with smart wheels and cleaned with a variety of brushes. Car was then washed using one bucket with grit guard and a sponge, something i personally disagreed with.

We then blade the car to remove excess water, dryed it with a chamois and moved it inside where the Tornado was demonstrated. Must say it really really impressed me. Will definately be getting one for the amount of time it saves. For those that dont know the tornado is a product that runs off compressed air and blows dirt out of hard to reach areas by rotating like a tornado. It also has the function to spray chemical at the same time so ideal for beside seat rails etc.

Next we did the headlining with brisk foam and microfibres, I found it to be alot more effective and faster than my method.

We then moved onto the plastics which are done the same as most people do them, g101 to clean then another product to gloss them.

The glass was also done and the interior vaccumed.

We then used a dual action polisher along with a cutting compound ive forgotton the name of! This gave ok results but not as good as the rotary im used to.



Day 2:

We were split into 2 teams of 3 and given a car each to do a full valet etc on them whilst our progress would be monitered and help and advice given as we worked. The Audi A4 we had was 55 plate badly swirled, covered in tar with wheels stained etc etc. After a full day it looked brilliant, The correction wasnt perfect as i think a rotary would of given better results. Another product i was impressed by was the Autosmart Carnuba Wax, its not to be underestimated for a cheap wax! At the end of the course we were given a retail case full of products which was a nice bonus. All in all including the course cost, travel etc it was £250ish but in my opinion it was worth it.

I intend on going back for the 1 day advanced course.

M.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Interesting to know what goes on at these classes, Shenstone is 2 stone throws from me, you done well with the Train 1hr from Worcester , The carnauba gold is growing on me, was it applied with a sponge or cotton cloth?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

thinking of that advanced course myself


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

What's on the Advanced Course?


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 19, 2009)

RussZS said:


> What's on the Advanced Course?


It deals with rotary use along with odour elimination etc etc



Avanti said:


> Interesting to know what goes on at these classes, Shenstone is 2 stone throws from me, you done well with the Train 1hr from Worcester , The carnauba gold is growing on me, was it applied with a sponge or cotton cloth?


It was actually Droitwich Spa i was going from but more people know where worcester is than Droitwich Spa i guessed.


----------



## karl0308 (Mar 11, 2009)

I went on this course in April time, Only me and 2 others that time, acouple dropped out. I didnt agree with the 1 bucket and sponge either! the compound you are talking about is Evo or Evo fine. I found it very interesting and am thinking about the advanced course also. All in all a good 2 days


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

> We then had lunch provided by them, was a range of sandwiches and other thingsa like pork pie, ****tail sausages etc.


Sounds good for £250.

:lol: just kidding, the course sounded excellent, what came in the bag of freebies? :thumb:


----------



## karl0308 (Mar 11, 2009)

you get an autosmart bag and in it you get a flunky, polishing cloth, jumbo sponge, high gloss wash, glass clear, smart wheels, finishing touch, mirror image and platinum (these called something else) silicone dressing(**** in a can,lol) this pack retails at £50. oh btw the course was £150 when i did it plus £50 hotel


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

"Blade the car dry"

Is the only part of that I don't like!


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Sounds pretty good Karl, deffo worth the money you would say?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Spoony said:


> "Blade the car dry"
> 
> Is the only part of that I don't like!


Yawn! 
been discussed to the death, some people are able to use a blade , some are not. I suppose you could omit from taking part in that exercise after all you are paying for the course :thumb:


----------



## karl0308 (Mar 11, 2009)

byrnes said:


> Sounds pretty good Karl, deffo worth the money you would say?


Yes well worth the money. Some of the autosmart products are brilliant imo.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes the course retails at £150, i didnt pay that though thats why i just gave the total cost of course and travel etc.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

karl0308 said:


> I didnt agree with the 1 bucket and sponge either!





Spoony said:


> "Blade the car dry"
> 
> Is the only part of that I don't like!


Is this not the difference between valeting and detailing? Some of the things I have seen valeters do would make most of us tremble with fear.

Before the flaming starts I am aware that we have many members and businesses who have the word valet in or on their business details.

But these guys know what I am trying to get across. :thumb:

A company a few doors up from me never used a bucket, they would polish cars that had a layer of dirt on them and lots of other nightmare stories.

Surprisingly (or maybe not) they are no longer in business. But 5 years ago I was a 1 bucket man with sponge, No grit guard, but my car was still like a mirror


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

detailer=glorified valeter


----------



## JamesGBR (Dec 11, 2012)

Starting the course tomorrow. I have not booked accommodation. I was looking at my boots and tent combination camp fire. Then got the weather forecast for gales and gusts in the area of upto 60mph. Ill route around for a bnb.

Honestly i really want my car to be one of the cars to be cleaned. It would really challenge the gear as it has all sorts of dirt inside from the previous owner. 

Blades we use them on superyachts with an Absorber. They are great for the surface area we have to deal with.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

JamesGBR said:


> Starting the course tomorrow. I have not booked accommodation. I was looking at my boots and tent combination camp fire. Then got the weather forecast for gales and gusts in the area of upto 60mph. Ill route around for a bnb.
> 
> Honestly i really want my car to be one of the cars to be cleaned. It would really challenge the gear as it has all sorts of dirt inside from the previous owner.
> 
> Blades we use them on superyachts with an Absorber. They are great for the surface area we have to deal with.


It's a bit windy and cold for camping! Customer services will be able to help if you need a list of B&Bs in the area. Sounds like your car will be the perfect candidate for the course. Rob loves a challenge!


----------



## JamesGBR (Dec 11, 2012)

Sue J said:


> It's a bit windy and cold for camping! Customer services will be able to help if you need a list of B&Bs in the area. Sounds like your car will be the perfect candidate for the course. Rob loves a challenge!


Ha does the course include body work repair and a re spray? ) It is my little run around while I am back in the UK. Heading off to Greece in April for the Season. See you tomorrow! Its going to be an early start for me... Cheltenham.


----------

